#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Latência ou ping!

## TreiscBr

Estou com um problema que todo mundo deve estar passando.

Voce contrata um plano de internet, vem o técnico na tua casa, na hora que ele vem tudo perfeito, tudo redondo, parece que foi combinado entre a operadora e o seu funcionário, bastou o camarada ir embora tua lenderssa volta de novo. kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

Pois bem, eu tenho medido a velocidade da internet por home pages estrangeiras e da USP, assim eu sei o que me chega?

Chega nada e a latência altissima.

Como meço agora?

Envio um e-mail via celular, leva cerca de cinco minutos para eu abrir o e-mail no meu Pc, ou seja, se tem que ficar no celular clicando várias vezes para ver se a operadora se lembra que eu existo. kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

Quando se manda uma mensagem com arquivo, não vai, fica na caixa de envidados: mensagem não enviada!!!!

Assim, os universitários aqui do Under-Linux deve saber o que está agora acontecendo no Brasil, isto começou cerca de uns dois meses atrás, até uma telefonista de uma operadora alegou que: se tem que ficar clicando sim, na área do celular para o e-mail ir ou chegar. kkkkkkkkkk

Não era assim, nunca foi assim, se mandava e-mail ia em um ou dois segundos.

Ai inventaram outra moda para te sacanear.

Outra coisa me colocaram um Attenuator 8 dB, para que serve esta geringoça, se já estava ruim, piorou mais ainda. kkkkk

Alguém dos expert do Under-Linux sabe dizer o que estão nos aprontando. 

A tia Anatel nunca resolveu nada e vai continuar no berço, não vai crescer deve ter aquela doença que não cresce. kkkkkkkk

Feliz Ano Novo, mas assim do jeito que está ficamos em outubro de 2015 hibernando, congelados e sem comida.

País pobre como o Brasil, que perde para a Somália e para a India, é um absurdo que vivemos sendo enganados sempre.

Outra coisa o Xbox ele mede no provedor americano, com base em Brasilia (cidade brasileira) e me chega em 211 a 227 ms o ping, já nos sites mascarados do www.speedtest.net e www.minhaconexao.com.br chega 43 ms. kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

Se um equipamento de país de primeiro mundo mede correto, se um celular de país de primeiro mundo mede certo.

Dizem os brasileiros das operadoras que estes equipamentos importados ou até nacionalizados não prestam.

Tá me digam, quais são os equipamentos brasileiros para telecomunicações que prestam?

Aguardo saber que existe no Brasil equipamentos reais, corretos, honestos que trabalham decentemente. kkkkkkkkk

----------


## Ebudny

Bom dia amigo. 
Qual operadora que você usa? 
Ping ou latência altos são problemas de entrega de pacotes, é via rádio? 

Aguardo você

----------


## valdineiq

Faz os teste pelo simet. eles tem um programa que voce instalo no PC que fica testando a cada X tempo que voce configura. Depois de 1 mes voce ja vai poder disser a qualidade da internet em sua casa. Teste de site internacionais sempre da latencia acima de 80ms. Segundo a ANATEL ate 80ms e considerado normal para site nacionais. Voce pode tambem comprar o roteador que o simet indica e instalar o sistema, eu instalei em 3 roteadores e ele fica em alguns ponto da rede medindo a qualidade o problema e que nao tem acesso remoto para ver os resultados. tenho que ir ate o local e coletar os dados.

----------


## TreiscBr

Bom dia. Net Virtua - plano contratado de inicio em julho de 2015, foi de 15 MB com parceria com a Claro móvel (esta falhou por portabilidade que era da Vivo, voltei para a Vivo ficando móvel Vivo e não mais Claro). Na Net cancelei Net Tv e Net parceria Claro, ficando com Net Virtua e Net Fixo, ai me deram velocidade de 60 MB, mas meço sempre e vem 30 MB, na medição deles chega aqui 60 MB, mas ao enviar e-mail tá demorando muito, e abrir home page e até o celular da Vivo pós pago se tem que ficar clicando várias vezes e usando o Wi-Fi Net Virtua também demora muito, se tem que ficar esperando de uns 30 segundos a um minuto para os e-mails irem ou chegarem. No meu PC aparece do Gmail.com no canto direito inferior que chegou e-mail no Gmail.com, mas no monitor eu tenho que apertar F5 para chegar o que já tinha chegado. A latência no Xbox medido dá sempre de 211 a 227 ms nunca menos e o que me chega aqui via www.speedtest.net é de 43 ms (!!!!!).

----------


## LMNET

> Faz os teste pelo simet. eles tem um programa que voce instalo no PC que fica testando a cada X tempo que voce configura. Depois de 1 mes voce ja vai poder disser a qualidade da internet em sua casa. Teste de site internacionais sempre da latencia acima de 80ms. Segundo a ANATEL ate 80ms e considerado normal para site nacionais. Voce pode tambem comprar o roteador que o simet indica e instalar o sistema, eu instalei em 3 roteadores e ele fica em alguns ponto da rede medindo a qualidade o problema e que nao tem acesso remoto para ver os resultados. tenho que ir ate o local e coletar os dados.


Tem como coletar sim, pelo sites deles. use este endereco:
" http://simet-publico.ceptro.br/simet...EM_DOIS_PONTOS "

Aonde ta " MAC_ADDlRESS_SOB_O_ROTEADOR_EM_MINUSCULAS_E_SEM_DOIS_PONTOS " coloque o MAC do seu roteador, agora não lembro se é da WAN, LAN ou WLAN, vai testando para descobrir.

Usei muito aqui, so tirei por causa do acesso externo, as vezes os clientes queria trocar a senha do wifi, eu tinha que ir na casa deles fazer isto

----------


## TreiscBr

O Simet é impossivel fica dizendo para atualizar o flash, e isto nunca consegui baixar, baixa diz que atualizou, mas ao entrar no Simet pede para baixar o flash de novo, ou seja descartei por que isto é acho de propósito. A Anatel falho comigo no ano retrassado entrei naquele sistema de monitoramento deles em que eu receberia acho que um equipamento para medição, nunca mais tive contato, até hoje aguardo. Vou entrar de novo no Simet, até comprei dois computadors novos desde 2014, por que eles alegam que teus equipamentos não prestam, ai fiquei um ano com um PC Semp Toshiba com Win 8, tudo uma bomba, descartei e agora em junho de 2015 comprei um Mac mini, tá e dai tudo continua a mesma bomba, então eu não sei comprar equipamentos, e os que compro vem com erros de hardware, as operadoras não trabalham com equipamentos de primeiro mundo, para eles lá neles tá tudo redondinho, a gente que é idiota e não sabe comprar equipamentos, desde 2006 reclamo na Anatel e tudo dá em pizza, nada resolvem e a Anatel nada faz, por que tudo tá igual de 2006, ou melhor: piorou mais ainda, em 2006 se tinha tudo ruim, agora tá muito pior, os e-mails chegavam em menos de 1 segundo, agora é de minutos, dias, e horas, fica escrito no celular atualizado ontem, depois de 12 horas e nada, se paga pós e não tem nada, se paga caro mensal Net e não tem nada.

----------


## TreiscBr

Amigo, é assim: http://simet-publico.ceptro.br/simet...l?idCookie=lan

----------


## velhopolenta

tem que ver varias coisas, lembrando que e-mail enviado tem que passar pelo servidor de e-mail pra depois retornar, não tem nada a ver com a operadora, muitos clientes ainda podem estar com programas der torrent consumindo o upload .

----------


## TreiscBr

Não vai, não mede fica assim a janela:

*Olá ,*



Para atualizar seus dados clique aqui.




*Histórico de Medições realizadas pelo SIMET*Escolha o período em que deseja visualizar seus testes: 

De até Ok



*Não foi realizado nenhum teste esta semana !*

----------


## TreiscBr

Amigo, entrei direto no site da Simet e assim já pude ver a minha velocidade, value pela dica, isto vai me resolver de agora para a frente, obrigado. Feliz Ano Novo.

http://simet.nic.br/

----------


## LMNET

Isso foi para nosso amigo acima que nao consegue ver os dados dos roteadores com o firmware do SIMET e não para medir, para medir e so entrar no site deles




> Não vai, não mede fica assim a janela:
> 
> *Olá ,*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Para atualizar seus dados clique aqui.
> ...

----------


## l4iz2007

Bom dia. Normalmente para ping eu uso como base o DNS 8.8.8.8, infelizmente hoje os servidores não estão mais no Brasil mas acho ele muito estável. Na minha rede eu sei que o ping em média é 160ms, quando esta mais alto realizo o comendo "tracert 8.8.8.8" e vejo onde a latência está alta e assim consigo saber se é interno, operadora ou problema no servidor final. Tentafazer esse teste e nos mostra. Abraço!

----------


## LMNET

Olha o meu link em radio de frequência fechada, aqui em Araruama - RJ, são 3 saltos em rádios e depois vai na fibra ate a Level 3.

----------


## l4iz2007

Aqui são 10 saltos sendo 2 ate sair do provedor, link da vivo em Castilho/SP.

----------


## RODRIGOQUATI

faz tempo que vejo vc reclamar da sua internet, seu plano é compartilhado, vc deve contratar um link dedicado para atender a sua necessidade, não adianta vc ficar batendo de frente com operadora pq vc não vai ganhar, vc sabe que a anatel não resolve este tipo de problema, e sua operadora não é obrigada à garantir latência baixa, entenda esse meu comentário um conselho e não como crítica, um abraço

----------


## 1929

> Olha o meu link em radio de frequência fechada, aqui em Araruama - RJ, são 3 saltos em rádios e depois vai na fibra ate a Level 3.


Isso é que é link. O resto é lixo... parabéns.

----------


## LMNET

> Isso é que é link. O resto é lixo... parabéns.


Olha que estou a mais de 100 Km de onde vem o link, mais Level3 é oura coisa.

----------


## TreiscBr

Amigo, pago a minha internet individual, por que compartilhado, isto não entendi, a que se refere este termo "compartilhado com quem"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

RODRIGOQUATI acaba de responder ao tópico que você acompanha, denominado Latência ou ping!, no fórum Assuntos não relacionados do Under-Linux.Org.

O tópico está localizado em:
https://under-linux.org/showthread.p...7&goto=newpost

Aqui está a mensagem que acaba de ser enviada:
***************
faz tempo que vejo vc reclamar da sua internet, seu plano é compartilhado, vc deve contratar um link dedicado para atender a sua necessidade, não adianta vc ficar batendo de frente com operadora pq vc não vai ganhar, vc sabe que a anatel não resolve este tipo de problema, e sua operadora não é obrigada à garantir latência baixa, entenda esse meu comentário um conselho e não como crítica, um abraço

Amigo, pago a minha internet individual, por que compartilhado, isto não entendi, a que se refere este termo "compartilhado com quem"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## l4iz2007

Boa tarde... Realizou os testes que pedimos ou precisa de ajuda?

Sobre o que o colega disse a respeito de compartilhado, pesquise sobre internet dedicada e residencial que ira esclarecer.

----------


## TreiscBr

O Simet entra direto e me apresenta o ping e velocidade, penso que seja real, mas ainda não entrei sobre solicitar um equipamento para medição. E, de compartilhado, moro em prédio condominio, mas pago individual, assim penso que seja dedicado!

----------


## TreiscBr

Liguei na Net e meu contrato é dedicado.

----------


## TreiscBr

Mas, a lentidão é proveniente do engarrafamento, em horários de pico a coisa fica brava, depende do horário é boa, agora se fosse compartilhada (kkkkkkkkkkkkk) tava ferrado.

----------


## leovoip

Já testou com o notebook ou pc conectado via cabo de rede diretamente no modem? 


Se sim, recomendo que teste. O problema pode ser no roteador wireless que está usando...

Att.,
Leonardo




> Bom dia. Net Virtua - plano contratado de inicio em julho de 2015, foi de 15 MB com parceria com a Claro móvel (esta falhou por portabilidade que era da Vivo, voltei para a Vivo ficando móvel Vivo e não mais Claro). Na Net cancelei Net Tv e Net parceria Claro, ficando com Net Virtua e Net Fixo, ai me deram velocidade de 60 MB, mas meço sempre e vem 30 MB, na medição deles chega aqui 60 MB, mas ao enviar e-mail tá demorando muito, e abrir home page e até o celular da Vivo pós pago se tem que ficar clicando várias vezes e usando o Wi-Fi Net Virtua também demora muito, se tem que ficar esperando de uns 30 segundos a um minuto para os e-mails irem ou chegarem. No meu PC aparece do Gmail.com no canto direito inferior que chegou e-mail no Gmail.com, mas no monitor eu tenho que apertar F5 para chegar o que já tinha chegado. A latência no Xbox medido dá sempre de 211 a 227 ms nunca menos e o que me chega aqui via www.speedtest.net é de 43 ms (!!!!!).

----------


## leovoip

Esse link é o sonho de todo provedor. Parabéns!

----------


## l4iz2007

Qual velocidade e valor que vc paga nesse link dedicado?

----------


## 1929

> Mas, a lentidão é proveniente do engarrafamento, em horários de pico a coisa fica brava, depende do horário é boa, agora se fosse compartilhada (kkkkkkkkkkkkk) tava ferrado.


Se fosse dedicado não tinha engarrafamento crítico nos horários de pico...
O link dedicado é aquele que a operadora vende para provedores ou empresas que precisam depois montar sua rede interna para um número considerável de usuários/funcionários.
De resto todas as conexões são compartilhadas entre os assinantes.... é o padrão comercializado..
No compartilhado você nem sempre vai ter os limites de banda atingidos. Atualmente a Anatel está exigindo se não me engano 60% e em breve passa para 80% se é que já não passou.

No dedicado você está sozinho no link diretamente na porta da operadora.
Se a operadora tem por ex. 100 clientes de dedicado com 10 mega cada um ela precisa ter 100x10 Mega para garantir os 100% em qualquer momento.
Se ela vende conexão compartilhada que é o normal para assinantes residenciais ela normalmente faz um cálculo de 5 x 1 e não 1 x 1 como no dedicado.
Mas isso não significa que vai prejudicar a navegação do usuário normal.
Quando você abre uma página voce vai ter que ler o conteúdo. Enquanto isso você não está usando o link mas outros estarão... e assim sucessivamente. Por isso que se colocar 10 x 1 vai correr o risco de ter mais usuários usando no mesmo momento e daí sim pode começar a aumentar a latência...

----------


## TreiscBr

Sim, concordo com tua explanação, dizem tudo e, já cansei de falar para eles que o modem/roteador deles não está bom, o Wi-Fi um lixo, e não adianta, não entendo então, penso que é compartilhada, mas me falam que é dedicada, para o trouxa pensar uma coisa e é outra, se eu pedir plano empresarial, ai a coisa vem estratoférica a conta e vai dar na mesma, se assim enganam o povo, com mentiras e mentiras. Tenho que comprar um modem/roteador e substituir o deles, mas o pior é que o técnico que veio aqui, de vários que chamei eu falei para ele por o meu IP e não o aleatório, pedi o protocolo do modem/roteador para eu poder fazer pelo meu IP e não aleatório, falou que não pode me passar o protocolo do modem/roteador ai é pista para acreditar então que nos sacaneiam direto, e na Anatel não adianta se falar nada eles não fazem nada, a Anatel é um órgão incompetente, deve ter rabo preso com operadoras, tipo a Lava Jato da Telefonia, não dúvido não.

----------


## TreiscBr

O cabo que vem da rua da Net Virtua, se pode ligar direto no computador, via cabo ethernet, por que inventaram este equipamento do modem se eu sou dedicado não precisaria de um modem, ou seja, se o modem tem saida para até quatro cabos ethernet ele é dedicado, assim entendo que o modem é um equipamento idiota, se voce tivesse um jump de uma entrada e vária saidas, como tenho um conector que eu entrou um cabo USB e tenho de saida tres USB, basta apertar um botão e seleciona a porta USB de saida, por que não o cabo coaxial da Net Virtua o mesmo, chega ele e saiu tres cabos ethernet, isto de modem para mim é palhaçada, é um filtro que te estorva não resolve é algo que prende o que chega e é o que tá pegando, já que se pode colcoar em série um outro modem. kkkkkkkkkkkkkk palhaçada, ou eu estou enganado.

-.-.-.-.-.-.-
*Ola Leo.*
*Vc quiz dizer roteador, certo?*
*Se for, ele influencia bastante na velocidade.. sua função, que é distribuir a conexão para mais computadores, por cabo, ou wi-fi, reduz consideravelmente a velocidade.. pois ele tem qe dividir a conexão, e ele tbm interfere na velocidade mesmo quando ligado a um unico pc.*
*EXP: Eu tenho NET Virtua de 10 mega, ligando o modem da net direto no pc, a velocidade é de 9 mega, quando ligo o roteador, ela cai para 4 mega, com um unico computador conectado. Mas tbm depende do roteador, e da configuração dele...*
*Já o modem, só serve pra receber o sinal mandado da sua operadora e transforma-lo em internet, ele apenas interpreta o sinal recebido, dando-lhe a conexão contratada. Ele é configurado pela sua operadora para lhe dar a velocidade de conexão contratada, nem mais nem menos. Sem ele, você não conseguiria se conectar a internet, então ele não interfere em nada, só te permite ter acesso a internet.*
*Vlw, abraço!

Fonte:* http://tiraduvidas.tecmundo.com.br/102730 - Bruno Gromboni Carvalho em 28/9/2010 às 23:16h - *o modem influencia na velocidade final da internet ? e no desempenho da net tbm tipow quedas de conexão , etc ?**2*em 26/9/2010 às 19:24h

----------


## TreiscBr

Meu modem/roteador é marca Cisco DPC3925, que a Net constatou que o Wi-Fi tá um lixo de ruim, e não uso mais o Wi-Fi todos meus equipamentos estão ligados via cabo ethernet do Mac Mini, do Xbox One, do Apple Tv e só o celular Apple 4s via Wi-Fi fica um lixo de ruim em parceria com a porcaria da Vivo pós pago 10 MB que me chega 1 MB de tão ruim que é parece que combinaram, uma porcaria com outra porcaria.

----------


## TreiscBr

Incrivel que ontem o Simet não conseguiu medir a minha velocidade ficou em testando, agora acordei com insônia, às 03:00 hs e o Simet de novo testando, ai coloquei em avançado! Não mede diz: Para realizar o teste, você deve instalar o plugin do Simet para o Google Chrome. !!!!!! Se já está instalada o plugin. Estranho isto a Simet também é corrupta, pelo jeito no Brasil todos tem o rabo preso, se usou uma vez, duas ai te pegam medindo e te travam, mas a joça do www.speedteste.net mediu a velocidade contratada isto é piada, morar num país de merda como o Brasil, o que se pode esperar, todos nós nos exploramos e não sabemos nada, tive que entrar no TechMundo para saber mais, por que mesmo no Under-Linux o povo esconde a sujeira em baixo da saia da mamãe corrupta. kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## TreiscBr

Com exceções de alguns mestres no Under-Linux, mas com a extinção do classificados, foi para acabar com os que exploram ao máximo, ai foi lapidado e tirada a escória do Under-Linux, mas ficaram remanescentes, não temos como expurgar a doença da corrupção ela atingi 99% dos brasileiros, não é fácil achar um honesto, a maioria aprende desde que chega a luz da vida a ser corrupto, já vem do sangue, que tem dos antepassados, e ainda mais sendo latrino, é próprio da etnia do povo, como o EA cada povo tem o tentáculo que nasce, não tem como mudar os tentáculos assim em cima do erro dos outros, dos que corrompem o meio, uns ficam ricos e outros continuam pobres, é a essência do país capitalista escravizar ao máximo, e nunca informar, isto fere o principio mercantilista que vem desde a idade média.

----------


## TreiscBr

Sim, foi constatado pela Net que o modem/roteador não presta, mas não substituem por outro melhor, e pago velocidade de 60 MB, ou seja, tudo enganação, minha cunhada na capital paulista pagava 60 MB, um dia fui lá e medi com o celular Apple 4s via www.speedtest.net e tava em 8 MB, ela cancelou o plano que pagava bem caro, e mudou para 10 MB, ai fui no Natal e medi de novo, tava em 0,4 MB e ela disse: antes eu pagava caro e nada, agora pago muito menos e continua igual. kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## TreiscBr

Os brasileiros estão deixando de usar celular, apenas as madames ricas e as pobres que usam wi-fi de calçada de outro com senha usam, assim a tendência no Brasil é com o tempo o celular acabar sendo extinto, eu tenho tres celulares para trabalhar: um da Nokia com operadora da Vivo ninguém liga, raramente alguém liga para este meu da Vivo, tenho o Apple 4s com outro da Vivo também ninguém tá me ligando não, agora um outro Samsung Duos Galaxe Android da Tim e da Claro, o da Tim alguém me liga de vez em quando e da Claro já tá desativado, linha ativa, compro crédito de vez em nunca para ter contato com um amigo e uma amiga, só e mais nada. Assim, quem tem celular tá off line, estão deixando de usar, a tendência é o Whatsapp, Facetime e tudo que é gratuito por que não dá não, o povo tá entendendo que o melhor é bosta no Brasil, paga e não tem, então não usamos mais.

----------


## TreiscBr

*Roteador travando com varias conexões simultaneas - em últimos tópicos.*

----------


## TreiscBr

*Roteador travando com varias conexões simultaneas - em últimos tópicos.

*Pessoal, boa noite,
Estou notando um problema, que na verdade ja esperava acontecer visto que tinha avisado ma$$$, o pessoal (cliente) querendo economizar sabe como é né:
O que ta acontecendo é o seguinte, em local com muita rotatividade de aparelhos, chega um dado momento que o roteador trava e tem que desligar e religar de novo pra voltar....estou falando de roteadores domesticos claro tipo wr150n, tp720n, link one..etc......... obviamente quando o DHCP atinge uns 10/15/20 aparelhos (varia de um pra outro) ele trava e pronto, acredito que devido ao fato do chip´set não conseguir lidar com mais devices, justamente por ser um router domestico....pergunta:

-Pela experiencia de vcs, em locais com grande circulação de gente, falo de rotatividade de 100/200 devices, que roteador sugerem pra aguentar o cacete??
Pensei também em colocar uma RB750 na borda e deixar os roteadores em bridge porque dai a RB faria toda a parte administrativa e os roteadores apenas espalhariam o sinal mas ai também fica uma questão, sera que o chipset deles aguentaria apenas "pendurar devices", sim, porque bem ou mal, mesmo sendo a RB que faria a diministração, a wireles ficaria a cargo do chip set do routers?

-Em fim, o que sugerem sem ser muito expansivo$$$
-.-.-.-.-
Por shadowman:

amigo o problema da tp-link é o Firmware e o chip também com baixa memoria ram e pouco processamento 3 problemas isso na tp-link é normal ele nao foi feito para aguenta mais de 2 dias ligado esquenta muito e fica com cache na memoria muito cheio so desligando e ligando que fica bom dica atualiza o Firmware dele ou usa uma Rb750 a rb nao tem essa problema, mais si vc quer monta um servidor para lan e wifi usa uma rb433ah ou monta um mikrotik x86 é um PC com software da mikrotik mais potente e mais barato do qhttp://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...b1100-ahx2-_JM

eu uso x86 a 5 anos nunca tive problemas

equipamentos importantes:

placa mae: http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...-dual-core-_JM

Processador: http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...hz2m80004a-_JM

Memoria ram no maximo 2gb ddr2 800mhz :http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...r2-desktop-_JM

mini pci adaptador mikrotik: http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...ete-gratis-_JM

cartão mikrotik : http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...otik-24ghz-_JM

cabo pigtail ufl : http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...-wifi-15cm-_JM

cabo pigtail 10 metro para torre: http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...-sma-10mts-_JM

amplificador wireless de 8w de potencia : http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...4ghz-39dbm-_JM

tai a pesquisa mais baratas e um servido wireless mais potente do mundo em domestico

so lambra da fonte e o HD de 40 gb é uma dica boa

----------


## 1929

Depois de tantos desabafos, o que tenho a te dizer é: 

- existem dois tipos de comercialização. Dedicado e ccmpartilhado. Cada um com suas características. Não é enganação.

- O link do tópico que postou sobre roteador travando é com referência a roteador interno. Os provedores não tem nada a ver com isso. É problema do cliente. Aqui quando acontece isso mostramos com a conexão direto no cabo. E se o cliente for daqueles compreensivos e colaboradores até tentamos reconfigurar o roteador dele.

- Se o equipamento que pertence a Net estiver com problemas, quem tem que resolver é eles e não o cliente. Nunca se passa senha, configurações etc etc para o cliente, senão ele vai achar que é o rei da cocada preta e fazer um banzé na rede....
Tudo precisa trabalhar de modo afinado. E se a rede trabalha com DHCP não tem como colocar um IP fixo para o cliente. É uma característica da rede... Todos os grandes trabalham assim...

- nem me lembro mais de algum detalhe. Foram tantos os posts. hehehehe

----------


## l4iz2007

Faltou ele nos responder os teste que tanto pedimos.

----------


## TreiscBr

Amigo, se minha internet é dedicada, não tem como bagunçar a rede, por que não é compartilhada. kkkkkk Do teste, não sei medir, assim não passei, o Simet é uma grande furada, se entra nele e pega seu IP, ai se consegui até a segunda medição, depois te travam, tipo dizer que voce foi banido - não querem que a gente se mantenha informado, todos de rabo preso com a senhora corrupta, neste pais não é de se esperar, até a Anatel com aquele lance de fornecer equipamento para quem é dedicado, nunca me enviaram o tal equipamento, espero sentado desde 2013. kkkkkkk

----------


## LMNET

> Qual velocidade e valor que vc paga nesse link dedicado?


http://mk-auth.com.br/group/anuncios...o-de-janeiro-5

----------


## 1929

> Amigo, se minha internet é dedicada, não tem como bagunçar a rede, por que não é compartilhada. kkkkkk Do teste, não sei medir, assim não passei, o Simet é uma grande furada, se entra nele e pega seu IP, ai se consegui até a segunda medição, depois te travam, tipo dizer que voce foi banido - não querem que a gente se mantenha informado, todos de rabo preso com a senhora corrupta, neste pais não é de se esperar, até a Anatel com aquele lance de fornecer equipamento para quem é dedicado, nunca me enviaram o tal equipamento, espero sentado desde 2013. kkkkkkk


Paulo, teu link tenho quase que 100% de certeza que não é dedicado... Por este link de um anúncio de link dedicado já dá para você ver qual a diferença de preços entre um e outro.
Quanto ao Simet, a questão não é com eles. E nem é a síndrome do banimento. De vez em quando os navegadores "piram". Eu já tive problemas de acesso que resolvi na hora usando outro navegador. Por incrível que pareça não foi com o Chrome, mas foi com o IExplorer.

----------


## TreiscBr

Sim, não é também tenho esta certeza, devido que pelos sintomas e que liguei na Net e disseram que era, ai já se desconfia, uma por que o modem/roteador foi dito por eles que não é bom, já tem um mes que este modem/roteador ficou dito que o Wi-Fi dele tem problemas, pedi o protocolo não derão, por isto desconfiei, se fosse dedicado eu teria o protocolo, o meu pacote era Net Combo Multi, mas fui lapidando e ficou só Net Virtua e Fixo, o resto cortei por que não prestavam, pagava uma assinatura que me chegava fatura por volta de R$ 270,00 mensal, ai acertaram para R$ 130,00 para 15 MB mas me deram 60 MB (!!!), tudo feito no meio das coxas, meias bocas deste povo, nada é real, mentem e mentem, até colocaram na entrada do modem um Attenuator 8 dB Fam, que é para limitar ou filtrar a rede (!), já tava ruim, ficou pior, agora quando ligo o PC demora uns 40 segundo para conectar, tipo se é entendido quando liga a rede, ai eles te monitoram, tá na cara que é compartilhada, o duro que na Anatel nada resolvem, e eu pago uma coisa e é outra. Comprei em 2013 um PC novo STi - Semp Toshiba com win 8 uma bomba de porcaria, só para usar a internet, nada de baixar nada, nem autocad tinha, este usou até hoje num notebook, que é bem melhor, mas o notebook começou a esquentar e ficar ruim, assim evito usar ele, um Acer Aspire, muito bom, rápido e também comecou a ficar lesma, como tudo neste país, se tem que ter uma paciência para não estourar. Em junho comprei um Mac mini, que é outra coisa, muito melhor, ai veio um técnico aqui: - nossa, se trabalha com Windows 7 no Mac, para com isto, fica no Mac é muito mais rápido a internet, tá e cai quem patinho, bastou ele ir embora também pelo Mac voltou a lentidão (kkkkkkkkk), como nos levam no bico, na hora que tá o técnico aqui tudo jóia, virou as costas tudo volta aos tempos da escravidão.

----------


## TreiscBr

Soube que tem como grampear o cabo da Net, se tira tudo sem pagar nada, mas não sei ao certo, penso que eles conseguem te monitorar, por que se fizer este gato se é pego qualquer hora, se sabe que ai a Anatel capaz de vir em casa te multar por isto, ai a Anatel é boa, como em provedores, que tenho amizade desde 2010, que a Anatel vai na casa do provedor e leva equipamentos e multa, ai a Anatel é perfeita contra pequenos provedores, já das grandes protegem, é o que eu vejo desde 2010, que país é este?

----------


## TreiscBr

Pronto tá ai vou entrar na Anatel contra a Net, por que ela diz que minha internet é dedicada e não é, doa a quem doer:

"Segue aqui modelo de inquerito para denuncia de gatonet, e provedor de internet pirata.modelo%20inquerito%20compartilhamento%20de%20ADSL.doc
Basta preencher com o nome do cidado e endereço e entregar na Policia Militar.
Como contrabando de Telecomunicações é crime Federal, quem o comete pode ser preso em flagrante.
Salvo em caso de ser empresa constituida. e possuir SVA, mas mesmo assim leva PADO.
e responde Civel e Criminalmente."

----------


## l4iz2007

Sinceramente vc deveria chanar primeiramente alguem que realmente entende de redes e pedir para verificar sua internet. Muitas vezes a anatel não faz nada por verificar que o seu problema é interno.

----------


## Ebudny

Neste caso tens que solicitar que um técnico da empresa verifique sua rede interna, ou até mesmo se a porta do Aparelho TAP esta gerando essa latência, a net tem o técnico que faz isso sem cobrar nada.

Lembrando que se for problemas de cabos, à uma possível cobrança.

Sobre o Video Game, se for via Wi-fi a latência sempre ficará alta, sugestão simples coloque um cabo de rede, que mesmo com seu problema você irá baixar a latência.

Espero ter Ajudado.

----------


## TreiscBr

Bem, consegui usar, mas trava no inicio, devido que a minha banda larga, tem horas, ou dias, que vem nada, se fica achando que tem algo, se coloca o www.minhaconexao.com.br beleza mostra o valor contratado (KKKKK), se põe o www.speedtest.net mostra também (KKKKK), se põe o Kurumin da USP, mostra o valor real que te chega entre 10 kbites a zero, e trava, mas dizem que este Kurumin não presta, e das operadoras dizem que o micro Mac e o celular Apple não prestam, tá quem presta e quais são os equipamentos que prestam no Brasil (KKKKKKK). O simet no inicio mostrava o real, depois que pega teu IP parece cair na farofa do minha conexao e do speedtest, creio que percebem as fraudes e cai na farra também. kkkkkk

----------


## 1929

Nao e fraude não. Tem alguma coisa mal ai. Como já aconselharam, pede para alguém competente faça uma análise completa no local.

Digo isso porque você não consegue baixar o Kurumim. Ele não e ruim. O que talvez queiram dizer e que ele foi descontinuado e parou no tempo. Mas para o que você quer ele e perfeito. Testar o desempenho da conexão. Como os servidores onde ele está hospedado e confiável e nunca sobrecarrega ele deve baixar e você ver a velocidade real de download.
Se trava tem algo errado

----------


## TreiscBr

Amigo. 1929. Desde 2013 tento de todos os modos, compre um PC novo Sempre Tossia, uma lerdessa só, mas era bom, com o Win 8, um lixo, deu para me virar, mas ai joguei no lixo este pc e o win 8, de tão ruim que eram, e internet bunda larga da Vivo até que era melhor que a joça da Net, que veio pra acabaaaa desde julho de 2015, até uma atendente de uma operadora concordou comigo, que a Net é uma lástima de ruim, e todos que sairam da Vivo para a Net, voltaram para a Vivo, e eu sei por que tive a Vivo com 1 MB e me davam o máximo para o local que era de 4 MB, para consolidar contratei o plano de 4 MB e nunca tive problemas, meu Xbox 360 nunca caiu a conexão, sempre me diverti muito, mas ai meu Pc não prestava, e deste modo em junho de 2015 comprei um Mac mini, muito melhor, gastei bem, e hoje tudo que tenho não presta, tá então voltarei para a Vivo com 4 MB, já que a Net com 60 MB é péssima, não dá não, meu caro, de todos os testes que fiz desde 2012, chegar a conclusão que eu tenho algo de errado, me perdõe, mas creio que todos são adeptos da Net bruxa, agora veio pra acabaaaaaaaaaaa nunca tive isto de e-mail demorar horas para chegar no destinatário isto começou com a Net bruxa, se tenho 60 MB e ping 43 ms, para abrir uma home page leva 30 segundos, o facebook 60 segundos, e tá travando, mas se abre o google também demora, tá então eu vendo o Mac e vou comprar um equipamento vindo do Paraguai, que é muito melhor, com toda licença mas algo de errado é aonde?

----------


## 1929

Mil perdões se dei a impressão de que era com você o problema. O que queria dizer é que tem algo de errado dentro da sua instalação. Onde eu não sei.
Mas este relato de que tudo trava com todos os equipamentos é preocupante.

Porque por pior que seja a administração e a qualidade do serviço da Net, não seria para tanto. Senão eles já estariam fora do mercado....
Pode ser sua conexão em particular ou algum outro detalhe.. Por isso que eu disse que deve ter algo errado aí.

Já tentou fechar tudo e abrir o download do Kurumim? Para mim este é o melhor teste. Outro teste que gosto de fazer é download com o Puxa-Rápido, configurado com 8 conexões simultâneas. Daí ele "topa" no limite do link e conta a verdade, se tudo estiver bem.
Por isso que eu digo que uma análise por alguém credenciado pode ajudar até para embasar alguma reclamação na Anatel ou Procom

----------


## TreiscBr

Epâ, deu zebra aqui, olha isto para http://www.puxarapido.com.br/ *O site a seguir contém programas prejudiciais*Invasores em *www.puxarapido.com.br* podem tentar enganá-lo para que você instale programas que prejudicam sua experiência de navegação (por exemplo, mudando sua página inicial ou mostrando anúncios extras nos sites que você visita).


 Informar automaticamente ao Google detalhes de possíveis incidentes de segurança. Política de Privacidade

----------


## TreiscBr

apareceu dizendo que este programa pode contar programas prejudiciais, em vermelho a janela comunicado do google

----------


## 1929

> apareceu dizendo que este programa pode contar programas prejudiciais, em vermelho a janela comunicado do google


Eu uso o Puxa Rápido faz muito tempo. E nunca tive problemas. Aliás a ultima versão é de 2008. Mas é eficiente.

Só que neste link que você postou pode estar comprometido pois também me aparece a tela de aviso. Como ele foi descontinuado pelo desenvolvedor sabe-se lá o que já não andaram colocando lá.

Eu fiz um teste baixando pelo Baixaqui e o download fez normal.

----------


## TreiscBr

O Baixaqui me vinha uma enchurrada de programinhas, que infestava o pc, por isto nunca mais utilizei, já tem uns dois anos, isto, não é confiável, pelo menos para mim, evito baixar tudo, só quando é de site tipo microsoft, que também é uma lástima que ainda admitem que os arquivos deles possam estar corrompidos, e isto tenho evitado de fazer update, cara, é demais se passar horas e horas baixando as atualiações deles, e de 100 só 30 tem bom resultado, assim, também já desisti Microsoft mudou de nome agora é microerror. kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## 1929

Te dou razão em partes... Estes sites de download e também o SpeedTest são "bandidos". Eles colocam o botão verdadeiro não em evidência... Daí o sujeito vai e clica no primeiro botão, principalmente quando vem as propagandas e um botão bem grande de download. Só para enganar. 
Tem que explorar bem a página.

E ao fazer o download de programas no baixaqui, superdownloads e outros tem que ler cada tela e desmarcar o que não quer baixar... senão vem mesmo um monte de porcarias.
Tá osso mesmo....

----------

